# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello Everyone :)

## Kobbsno10

Hi guys 
I'm new to the forum and have come on here to get a few tips from all you clever people  :Smilie:  
I've just bought my first apartment and will be busy painting it in the next few weeks, and I'm actually looking forward to it  :Biggrin:

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome aboard. 
Congratulations on buying your first place, if you need any help, ask away!

----------

